# white industries single speed eno eccentric hub



## Caezar (Jul 17, 2010)

I am planning for next season to have a set of wheels built for my 2010 wahoo disc and converting it so single speed since I find myself alway in the 18t cog. I am installing a saint m800 with a salsa 34t chain ring so not sure if I will be using the 21t instead yet till after the upgrade. So just wondering how is the hub. i really like the way you don't need a chain tensioner and the weight I will save will be awesome!!
Are they fast spinning?
Strong enough for slopstyle and dirt jump and AM ?
any other issues i should be aware of ?

Upgrades will include the single speed, BB7's FR-5 levers, Marchozzi 4X RC3 100mm 48 offset shock forks.:thumbsup: 
So far done
World force Azonic Bars
Chris king inset Headset
Raceface 60mm respond stem
salsa seat clamp
Saint M800 Crank set( to be instaled)
Chris King BB( to be installed
MRP Bash gaurd ( to be installed)
Crank Brothers 50/50 xx pedals 
WTB Pure V saddle


----------



## BrandonNorCal (Sep 16, 2006)

Chain tensioners suck. I have the Eno hub and love it. Its a sweet hub and worth every penny to get rid of a tensioner. I've only had it since the beginning of the year but it hasn't given me any problems whatsoever so far. Its is kind of a must have for a SS with a geared frame.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

The only other issue you should be aware of is the Bling Factor.
They are nice hubs and hold up to the abuse. The eccentric mechanism eliminates the need for the tensioner, and you get to keep your frame with vertical dropouts. Just don't saw away the direlieur tab. Why? because.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

In my opinion the Eno hub is the second best tensioning system available, and use one myself. It should hold up without issues. I would recommend setting it so the eccentric is either up and forward, or down and toward the back.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

I use an Eccentric ENO. It works flawlessly as a chain tensioner but that only tells part of the story. It's also a beautifully engineered piece, the kind of work that doesn't suffer by comparison with the likes of Chris King and Phil Wood hubs.


----------



## sheff_daddy (Jul 29, 2004)

I just had a set built up with Stans Flows and the Eccentric Eno is the star of the show! Spins forever, is purty and shiny, and can take a really hard crash (I broke, the bike is fine.) The brake adapter is a little finicky, but once you get it dialed in, you dont have to touch it. The best part is, if you want to upgrade frames, you dont have to look to only SS Specific frames to have an awesome one-speeder.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

sheff_daddy said:


> I just had a set built up with Stans Flows and the Eccentric Eno is the star of the show! Spins forever, is purty and shiny, and can take a really hard crash (I broke, the bike is fine.) The brake adapter is a little finicky, but once you get it dialed in, you dont have to touch it. The best part is, if you want to upgrade frames, you dont have to look to only SS Specific frames to have an awesome one-speeder.


Agreed. You can have any frame you like in the world and adapt the ENO to it. Even if you are jonesing a horiz drop bike, you can get the straight axle for ENO, swap out the eccentric, and whalah!


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Caezar said:


> Strong enough for slopstyle and dirt jump and AM ?


I wouldn't use the eccentric for slop-style.

The way it works - you may encounter issues with it binding the chain way too tight when you do a big-ish hit.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

forkboy said:


> I wouldn't use the eccentric for slop-style.
> 
> The way it works - you may encounter issues with it binding the chain way too tight when you do a big-ish hit.


on that note, I wouldn't be too crazy about using that bike for slope-style and DJ either. Nothing against the Wahoo, but that is a lighter XC frame not designed for that kind of abuse.


----------



## derrgti (Sep 4, 2007)

I would recommend the ENO hub, got mine used and put many miles on it since. actually just rebuilt with ceramic hybrid bearings and now it rolls super smooth..


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm going into my 3rd season with my ENO hub. No issues whatsoever. It does require a 19mm (I think) wrench to rotate the axle to acheive proper chain tension which could be a PITA when you flat on the trail. I also have the nifty tool they sell ( $50) along with extra cogs which make swapping out gears very simple.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Spastook said:


> I'm going into my 3rd season with my ENO hub. No issues whatsoever. It does require a 19mm (I think) wrench to rotate the axle to acheive proper chain tension which could be a PITA when you flat on the trail. I also have the nifty tool they sell ( $50) along with extra cogs which make swapping out gears very simple.


isn't there some trick to push down on the bike and rotate the axle that way? Just going off of vague memories of comments here because I don't have one myself


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

boomn said:


> isn't there some trick to push down on the bike and rotate the axle that way? Just going off of vague memories of comments here because I don't have one myself


Dunno I only had to fix one rear flat in two seasons and I have this funky little wrench that just happens to be the correct size I keep in my tool bag. Next time I have my bike out I'll try that.


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

Building a set of wheels that can convert any frame to SS is a great idea! Just keep in mind the amount you're going to pay. The hub and disc adapter alone will run you $210 before you even get into the wheelbuild. The average LBS will charge $50 per wheel to build. Unless you plan on using your existing rims, average $50 per rim, plus $65 for spokes/nipples (both wheels.) I figure around $475 - $550 if you're building the wheelset from scratch, or $375 if you're using your existing rims and front hub. Might be a good idea to at least try a cheap tensioner before dropping that much coin... 

Maybe my math is off. If so, I'm sure someone will flame me!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

amishscum said:


> Building a set of wheels that can convert any frame to SS is a great idea! Just keep in mind the amount you're going to pay. The hub and disc adapter alone will run you $210 before you even get into the wheelbuild. The average LBS will charge $50 per wheel to build. Unless you plan on using your existing rims, average $50 per rim, plus $65 for spokes/nipples (both wheels.) I figure around $475 - $550 if you're building the wheelset from scratch, or $375 if you're using your existing rims and front hub. Might be a good idea to at least try a cheap tensioner before dropping that much coin...
> 
> Maybe my math is off. If so, I'm sure someone will flame me!


well you really only need a rear wheel and not a full wheelset for the conversion, and there are some very good mail-order wheelbuilders that can do it cheaper. But on the other hand you have to add in the freewheel price as well


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Spastook said:


> I'm going into my 3rd season with my ENO hub. No issues whatsoever. It does require a 19mm (I think) wrench to rotate the axle to acheive proper chain tension which could be a PITA when you flat on the trail. I also have the nifty tool they sell ( $50) along with extra cogs which make swapping out gears very simple.


The trick is to have the hub's eccentric either up and forward, or away and downward. In those two positions the bike's weight will apply tension to the chain, so all you need to do is set the bike down on it's wheels, then tighten the NDS and then the DS. It virtually tensions itself.


----------



## MD Sleep (Apr 6, 2007)

*Recommended disk brake with ENO?*

I recall reading that BB7's work the best with the ENO disk setup.

Is that still the case?

Are the 2010 Magura Martas in the "do not work" category?


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

MD Sleep said:


> I recall reading that BB7's work the best with the ENO disk setup.
> 
> Is that still the case?
> 
> Are the 2010 Magura Martas in the "do not work" category?


Any post-mount style disc brake will work with the Eno eccentric disc adapter. I've run both shimano and Hayes.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

forkboy said:


> Any post-mount style disc brake will work with the Eno eccentric disc adapter. I've run both shimano and Hayes.


Same here. If one has a level of sorts of mechanical ability, you can finagle and bend the rules.


----------



## BrandonNorCal (Sep 16, 2006)

amishscum said:


> Building a set of wheels that can convert any frame to SS is a great idea! Just keep in mind the amount you're going to pay. The hub and disc adapter alone will run you $210 before you even get into the wheelbuild. The average LBS will charge $50 per wheel to build. Unless you plan on using your existing rims, average $50 per rim, plus $65 for spokes/nipples (both wheels.) I figure around $475 - $550 if you're building the wheelset from scratch, or $375 if you're using your existing rims and front hub. Might be a good idea to at least try a cheap tensioner before dropping that much coin...
> 
> Maybe my math is off. If so, I'm sure someone will flame me!


You could be right but if you have a really nice frame that you love, it will be worth it to build that rear wheel. A nice frame usually has good parts on it and the hub/freewheel is no place to skimp. Tensioners are a seriously weak link in an otherwise bombproof drivetrain. 
I got the hub for around 130 and then learned to build my own wheel with an existing hub. I already had the WI freewheel but if you don't k ow what ratio to run just experiment with shimano or ACS freewheels until you find what you like and then get the W. I. cheap from Ernesto.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

When should you be concerned that an existing frame won't work? I'm assuming that a chainstay or seatstay bridge could cause it to not tension in a certain direction? Would that mean you just need to add a link?


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

*WI Hub slipping*



Wish I Were Riding said:


> When should you be concerned that an existing frame won't work? I'm assuming that a chainstay or seatstay bridge could cause it to not tension in a certain direction? Would that mean you just need to add a link?


Hi all. I am having a difficult time keeping the tension tight. After every ride (10-15 mi) I need to retention.

Any suggestions?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Is your frame titanium?

Which direction is the eccentric pointing?

Is there anti-seize on the bolts, and are you really cranking them tight?


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

bad mechanic said:


> Is your frame titanium?
> 
> Which direction is the eccentric pointing?
> 
> Is there anti-seize on the bolts, and are you really cranking them tight?


Thanks for the response. I have an Aluminum frame

I called WI yesterday and they were aware of the issue. They indicated that the problem occurs with Titanium and Aluminum frames. They suggested the following.

1. Install wave washers in between the axle and the frame.

2. Crank down hard on the bolts&#8230;really hard&#8230;They said if they break they would send me out some new ones.

I gave it a try last night&#8230;&#8230;.still slips. Also those wave washers are a PITA.

WI said of the washers didn't fix the issue to send the axle in for machining. Here is what the axle looks like. They plan on machining groves to make it look like the 2nd pic


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

What direction is your eccentric pointing? 

You essentially want to position the eccentric so it's touching the most dropout as possible. Additionally, I like to position mine so that a hard hit to the wheel will try to tighten the chain, not loosen it.


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

bad mechanic said:


> What direction is your eccentric pointing?
> 
> You essentially want to position the eccentric so it's touching the most dropout as possible. Additionally, I like to position mine so that a hard hit to the wheel will try to tighten the chain, not loosen it.


Thanks

I know the inside of the dropout is elevated (and round) and only a small part of the axle touches the frame. I don't think the position of the axle will make a difference.

It looks like the first picture (raised round) and not the 2nd picture (flat surface).

EDIT: You gave me an idea....I really don't want to modify the frame however...........


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

I used to have my Eno hub installed on my Merlin but never had any slippage issues.


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

I've had an ENO slip on hard chromed dropouts, but anti-seize and really cranking the bolts can help.

I have had flawless luck with the ENO on my current frame with the eccentric up and forward. I still have to tweak the tension every few weeks, but I've had to do that with trackends as well.

Don't modify the frame - let White Ind machine the ends (or pay for them to send you new, modified ends).


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

SSSasky said:


> I've had an ENO slip on hard chromed dropouts, but anti-seize and really cranking the bolts can help.
> 
> I have had flawless luck with the ENO on my current frame with the eccentric up and forward. I still have to tweak the tension every few weeks, but I've had to do that with trackends as well.
> 
> Don't modify the frame - let White Ind machine the ends (or pay for them to send you new, modified ends).


Thanks. They are sending me new longer bolts to use with the thicker alum frame vs. steel / ti.

If that doesn't work they are going to knurl the axles.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I have the standard eno disc and love them. That along with the trials fw of course! Sure they could be a little lighter but man they are pretty. You have to get them in silver as the black makes them look like everything else out there. Picked up the through axle adapter for mine as well so I can run it as bolt on or qr since I have sliders on my frame. Only upgrade I can think of at this point for them is to maybe get some ceramic bearings for them over the winter. Other than that, I'm quite happy with them. Been on them for over a year now.


----------



## llfour (Sep 24, 2009)

Will this hub work on my Jabber or are they designed only for geared frames converting to SS? I am actually looking at the non eccentric version of this hub?


----------

